# حساب قطعة ارض غير متساوية الاطوال



## Iwant2C (12 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم

لدي قطعة ارض ارغب في حساب مساحتها وهي غير متساوية الاطوال
الشمال
18.5 متر
الشرق
20.5 متر
الغرب
10 متر
الجنوب
14 متر وفيها شطفة متصله بالغرب بطول 7.6 متر
يوجد صورة للتوضيح اكثر
حسبتها ببرنامج قوقل للمساحة Google SketchUp 8 فكانت 301 متر وحقيقة لم اقتنع بمساحته


----------



## المساح الارضى (12 نوفمبر 2011)

حاول تقيس الزاويا بين الاركن عن طريق المتر طبعا


----------



## ramadan8393 (12 نوفمبر 2011)

لابد من أخذ أوتار لقطعة الأرض وبعد ذلك تحسب المساحة ففى قطعة الأرض هذه يكون عندك وترين من الزاوية الشمالية الشرقية تكون بدايتهم وبذلك تكون قطعة الأرض عبارة عن ثلاث مثلثات ومساحة القطعة مجموع الثلاث مثلثات


----------



## MOHAMED FATHE (12 نوفمبر 2011)

*مساح استشارى*

فعلا تقوم بقياس اوتارها وبذلك تكون فى شكل مثلثات وتحسب مساحة كل مثلث لوحدة ويكون مجموع مساحات المثلثات هومساحة الشكل الاجمالى او تقوم برسم الشكل على الاوتوكاد وتوجد مساحة الشكل بسهولة وهى 303.19m2 ::77::77


----------



## محمد برسى (12 نوفمبر 2011)

انتا اصلا رسمها بالاوتوكاد امشى على الخطوط دي بالبولى لاين 
وبعد كده الكتب aa مسطرة ثم o وبعد كدة على على الخط تطلعلك المساحة والمحيط فى الكوماند 
ومتكسفش لو وقفت معاك حاجة احنا اخواتك


----------



## ريان الموسى (12 نوفمبر 2011)

محمد برسى قال:


> انتا اصلا رسمها بالاوتوكاد امشى على الخطوط دي بالبولى لاين
> وبعد كده الكتب aa مسطرة ثم o وبعد كدة على على الخط تطلعلك المساحة والمحيط فى الكوماند
> ومتكسفش لو وقفت معاك حاجة احنا اخواتك


 


+1...........


----------



## MOTASEM100 (12 نوفمبر 2011)

يا اخي لازم الأقطار لأنه بدون اقطار ممكن رسم عدد غير متناهي من الأشكال رباعيه الأضلاع وبنفس الأطوال التي اعطيتنا .


----------



## علي فؤاد (12 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
اذا كانت الزوايا كما هي بالرسم فان المساحة = 301.14 متر مربع


----------



## adel104 (13 نوفمبر 2011)

الشكل المذكور خماسي الأضلاع ، لكن الزوايا غير معروفة ، فإذا أردنا نتيجة صحيحة ، لا بد من معرفة الزوايا التي بين هذه الأضلاع .
و الله الموفق


----------



## مصدر طاقة (13 نوفمبر 2011)

adel104 قال:


> الشكل المذكور خماسي الأضلاع ، لكن الزوايا غير معروفة ، فإذا أردنا نتيجة صحيحة ، لا بد من معرفة الزوايا التي بين هذه الأضلاع .
> و الله الموفق


 

+1...........


----------



## Iwant2C (13 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا لكم اخواني فردا فردا وبارك الله فيكم وجعل مشورتكم في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## areahmedreda (19 يناير 2012)

*حساب الزوايا*

انا عرفت اطوال اضلاع الثلاثه بس معرفتش ارسمها علي الاوتوكاد لعدم وجود زوايا 
طيب احسبها ازاي من فضلكم محتاج الرد سريعا وشكرا لكم


----------



## اياد بكر (19 يناير 2012)

بدون اوتار لا تعرف ما هي مساحتها


----------



## maazoon (12 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم .. طبعه المشاركه متاخره ب نص سنه بس يمكن حد يشوفها بعدين من جوجل وهو بيبحث لو انت عامل تريس .... يعني مشيت علي شكل قطعه الارض من علي جوجل ارث او غيره طبعا مش هاتعرفتحسب زوايا .. اكيد من البرنامج بس الحياه تصرف يا باشا وفيه 100 تصريفه ليها

- ممكن تجيب منقله وتحطها ع الشاشه وتحسب الزوايا الداخليه للشكل وتتعامل .. 

- ممكن برضه تدخل الرسمه ع الكاد وتدخل علي ديمنشن من التابات اللي فوق وتعرف الزوايا وانا عملتهالي طلعت زي الصوره دي


طبعا رزله اوي الحلول دي وانت اصلا قاعد قدام الكومبيوتر ف بالتالي 

ع الكاد انا اخدت الصوره اللي انت حطتها عملتلها كوبي بيست وبعدين مشيت ع الخطزط وبعدين aa وتمشي ع الشكل الخارجي هايطلعلك المحيط والمساحه من غير وجع قلب 




طبعا ممكن برضه حسايات تانيه للموضوع دي يعني ممكن من الرسمه اللي انت راسمها تكمل ابعادك من الكاد زي الصوره اللي جايه وتقسم مثلثات ومستطيلات وتحسب المساحه يدوي 

​


----------



## ketfi younes 2012 (12 يوليو 2012)

ممكن أنك تنقل الشكل الى الأوتوكاد و تعمل خصائص أي 
Propriétés


----------



## honey007 (28 أبريل 2013)

الموضوع بسيط إن شاء الله

(لحساب مساحة قطعه أرض غير متساوية الأضلاع)

أولا: قم بتقسيم القطعه إلى مثلثين (يجب معرفة الأربع أطوال + الوتر (أى وتر تختاره))
ثانيا: قم بحساب مساحة كل مثلث كما يلى

نصف المحيط (ح) = (أ+ب+جـ)/2

مساحة المثلث = الجزر التربيعى (ح((ح-أ)*(ح-ب)*(ح-جـ)))

قم بتكرار نفس العمليه مع المثلث الأخر
ثم قم بجمع المساحتين فتحصل على المساحه الكليه للأرض

وشكرا للجميع


----------



## veto111 (29 أبريل 2013)

استخدم المساحه في الاتو كاد بيدهالك بالضبط


----------

